# specialized Hardrock Disk



## Maddin30 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich bin neu hier in dem Forum.
Ich möchte mir demnächst das Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc kaufen. 

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich jemand mit dem Produkt auskennt. Ist das Mountain Bike als Einsteigerrad zu empfehlen?

Leider bin ich noch Laie in der Thematik und freue ich mich über jede Hilfe.

Gruß und Danke Maddin


----------



## mike-salomon (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey Servus!

Da komm ich ja grad zum richtigen Zeitpunkt 
Fahr ich auch gelegentlich mit unserem Testbike, ist ein schönes, solides und Preis/Leistungstechnisch vernünftiges Bike, nicht nur zum einsteigen. 

Auch die Lackierungen 2010 sind echt schick.

Auch meinerseits aus der Werkstatt gibts nichts zu bemängeln an dem Bike. 

Ich halte es für eine ausgezeichnete Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin30 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Mike-Salomon,
danke für die Info. Ich habe mir heute das Bike gekauft allerdings als Specialized Hardrock *Comp *Disc. D.h. ich hab jetzt 629  ausgegeben. Jetzt fahre ich das Ding erstmal ein und hoffe das ich viel Spaß daran habe. Ich hoffe halt, dass ich mit Schaltwerk und Bremse alles richtig gemacht habe. Der Händler hat gesagt, dass beides qualitativ gut ist. Hast du eine Meinung zu diesen Komponenten??

Gruß und Danke.
Maddin


----------



## mike-salomon (18. Dezember 2009)

Entspricht auch unserer Testbikeversion!

Hmm, also ich darf hier nicht mit allen Testbikes fahren - weil ich ein alter Materialschlächter bin  
Heute Fullyverwöhnt fahr ich neben meinem Dirtbike gern mal mit dem Hardtail, weil es einfach direkter ist.

Also Schaltwerk (Sram X5) und Umwerfer (Shimano Altus) ist natürlich "untere Einsteigerklasse" (zumindest wird das durch den völlig überzogenen Ausstattungswahn so gesehen), aber die Funktion ist uneingeschränkt. Der Verschleiß im Antrieb gering. Die Schalt präzise. Wenn nicht hättest du es nach einer Probefahrt doch nicht gekauft, oder?

Wir haben mit Schaltwerken in dieser Kategorie keine Probleme, solange keine Einflüsse von außen einwirken, z.B. Äste, Steine....

Eher könnten (falls du mehr ins Gelände gehst) deine Ansprüche an die Gabel wachsen.
Nicht das sie schlecht wäre, aber hier macht sich der Preis des "Fahrwerks" natürlich bemerkbar.

Wäre auch schlimm, wenn eine Gabel für z.B. 1000,- nicht ein bis zwei Pfund leichter wäre und auch ein spürbar besseres Ansprechverhalten hätte...
Im Gegenzug bei Schaltwerken wird für die Qualitative Steigerung (und vergleichsweise zur Gabel geringe Gewichtsabnahme), sehr teuer bezahlt. 

Und wenn man nachrüsten möchte, so Stück für Stück kommt man ja auch günstig an Teile wenn man danach sucht.... Wie gesagt, wenn man das möchte.

Ich bin sicher mit dem Bike wirst du deinen Spaß haben!


----------



## lammy13 (28. April 2011)

Hi ihr.
Ich habe jetzt seit ca. 1 Jahr das Specialized Hardrock Disc. So ganz zufrieden bin ich mit dem Fahrrad nicht. Mir ist neulich mitlerweile das zweite Mal der Umwerfer in den Reifen "gekommen". Die Gabel ist leider auch nicht die allerbeste. Ich habe das Gefühl, das es Wetterabhängig ist, wie viel sie federt. Aber im Prinzip, ist es ein Fahrrad das sehr viel Spaß macht und auch sehr stabil ist.
Also viel Spaß mit dem Bike. 

Lg. lammy13


----------

